# Παρουσίαση του βιβλίου "Ο πόλεμος των φθόγγων" - Παρασκευή 23/11/2012 στην γκαλερί Πυλαρινός



## nickel (Nov 16, 2012)

Ο εκδοτικός οίκος «CaptainBook.gr»
σας προσκαλεί στην παρουσίαση του βιβλίου 
του Βασίλη Αργυρόπουλου

*Ο πόλεμος των φθόγγων*
*«Καταργήθηκαν τα γράμματα "η", "ω", "ξ" και "ψ" στη νέα γραμματική του δημοτικού;»*

την Παρασκευή 23 Νοεμβρίου 2012, ώρα 20.00
στην γκαλερί «Πυλαρινός», πλατεία Μητροπόλεως 11, Αθήνα.

Θα μιλήσουν:
Γεώργιος Κοτζόγλου, γλωσσολόγος, επίκουρος καθηγητής Πανεπιστημίου Αιγαίου
Παναγιώτης Πούτος, λεξικογράφος
και ο συγγραφέας.​

Για το βιβλίο:
https://www.captainbook.gr/book/182828/1259428820/o-polemos-ton-fthoggon


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2012)

Παρουσίαση του βιβλίου από τον Νίκο Σαραντάκο στο σημερινό ιστολόγημά του.
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2012/11/22/argyropoulos/

Προσοχή: Η γκαλερί είναι στην πλατεία, πίσω από τη Μητρόπολη, όχι στην οδό Μητροπόλεως!


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2012)

Αναδημοσίευση:


Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται για τη χτεσινή βιβλιοπαρουσίαση, τα πράγματα κύλησαν λίγο πολύ όπως θα περίμενε κανείς. Χαριτωμένο ενσταντανέ οι δύο κυρίες και ο κύριος με τις χαρτονένιες πικέτες που είχαν σταθεί έξω από την πόρτα της αίθουσας. Δεν συγκράτησα ακριβώς τα συνθήματα -επικρατούσε και ημίφως-, αλλά η ουσία ήταν ότι τον πόλεμο των φθόγγων τον ξεκίνησαν οι γλωσσολόγοι, ότι τα γράμματα είναι μια χαρά και κάτω τα χέρια. Για μια στιγμή σκέφτηκα να τους πω να περάσουν μέσα, αλλά δεν είχα ούτε αρμοδιότητα ούτε δικαιοδοσία κι έτσι το απέφυγα.
Ωστόσο, έγινε φανερό για μια ακόμα φορά πόσο άχαρο είναι να λες την επιστημονική αλήθεια όταν απέναντί σου έχουν παραταχθεί ωραία και χρειαζούμενα, όπως αποδεικνύεται, παραμύθια, όπως Η Μητέρα Όλων των Γλωσσών, τα Απεμπολών Σε Του Κείθε Εμβολών Πλην Πλων, οι Πορτοκάλοι, οι Νεφελίμ, οι Τζανοτζιροπουλίμ και οι Καραπιπερίμ. Άντε να τα βάλεις μαζί τους με όπλα κάτι συγχρονίες και κάτι διαχρονίες. Fat chance, που λένε και στο χωργιόμ’.
Το παρόν ιστολόγιο [σημ. αντιγραφέως: του Σαραντάκου] αναφέρθηκε κάμποσες φορές, καθώς και η επινόηση του επιτυχημένου όρου “λερναίο” από τον [Σαραντάκο], και δεν έλειψαν τα επαινετικά και γεμάτα σεβασμό σχόλια για το ακούραστο έργο του. Δυστυχώς, όπως είπα και πιο πάνω, διαπίστωσα μια αμηχανία ως προς το “τι κάνουμε”, κι εκεί φάνηκε σε όλο του το μεγαλείο το πόσο δυσανάλογα μοιρασμένες είναι οι δυνάμεις.
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2012/11/24/meze-41/#comment-145274


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2012)

nickel said:


> Χαριτωμένο ενσταντανέ οι δύο κυρίες και ο κύριος με τις χαρτονένιες πικέτες που είχαν σταθεί έξω από την πόρτα της αίθουσας.







Η φωτογραφία, από το Περιγλώσσιο. Μήπως «μία κυρία και δύο κύριοι»;

Με την ευκαιρία: Θυμήθηκα ότι αξιοποίησα την ευκαιρία της παρουσίασης για να κάνω μια σχετική ερώτηση στον Γιώργο Κοτζόγλου, που είναι ένας από τους συγγραφείς της Γραμματικής και που έχει από πέρυσι, που μπήκε το νέο βιβλίο στα σχολεία, συναντήσεις με δασκάλους για την καλύτερη αξιοποίηση της ύλης. Τον ρώτησα κατά πόσο πέρυσι αλλά κυρίως φέτος, μετά τη φωνηεντιάδα, φάνηκε να προβληματίζεται κάποιος δάσκαλος από το ζήτημα των φωνηέντων, εκτός από την αχαρακτήριστη δασκάλα της Ραφήνας. Η απάντησή του ήταν αρνητική. Αλλά ξέρουμε όλοι ότι το πρόβλημα δεν ήταν η μια δασκάλα που πιάστηκε αδιάβαστη, αλλά οι γνωστοί κύκλοι που θεώρησαν ότι τους δινόταν άλλη μια ευκαιρία να παίξουν τη γνωστή χιλιογρατζουνισμένη πλάκα με τις φάλτσες ιερεμιάδες τους.


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2012)

Δύο βιντεάκια από την παρουσίαση του βιβλίου:

Η ομιλία του Γιώργου Κοτζόγλου, του Παναγιώτη Πούτου (η περισσότερη στο 1ο βίντεο) και, τέλος, του συγγραφέα Βασίλη Αργυρόπουλου

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5tIKQJZy6Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ld4zipHO-E


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2013)

Για το βιβλίο του Βασίλη Αργυρόπουλου ο Dr Moshe γράφει στο Linguarium εκτενές και εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον σημείωμα, από το οποίο σπεύδω να παραθέσω τρία αξιοσημείωτα αποσπάσματα — προτείνοντας ανεπιφύλακτα να διαβάσετε ολόκληρο το κείμενο εκεί:
http://linguarium.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/2012-captainbookgr.html

Ο συγγραφέας προτάσσει του κύριου μέρους ένα εισαγωγικό κεφάλαιο με τίτλο «Βασικές έννοιες». Η ενότητα αυτή αποδίδει με εύληπτο τρόπο επιστημονικό περιεχόμενο σε όρους που περιλαμβάνονται στην επίμαχη συζήτηση και αποτελεί, τρόπον τινά, συμβόλαιο που υπογράφει ο συγγραφέας με τον αναγνώστη. Για να αποκτήσει κανείς εποπτεία τού ζητήματος, είναι απαραίτητο να ενημερωθεί ως προς θεμελιώδεις έννοιες, όπως _φθόγγος, γράμμα, φωνήεν, σύμφωνο, φώνημα, φωνητική ορθογραφία, _οι οποίες ορίζονται εύστοχα και επαρκώς. Το νόημα που υπόκειται σε αυτή την εισαγωγή είναι προφανές: Αν είχε κατανοηθεί ότι οι όροι _φωνήεν _και _σύμφωνο _αφορούν σε φθόγγους, δηλ. έναρθρους ήχους, και όχι σε γράμματα, η σαθρή συλλογιστική γραμμή των επικριτών τής νέας Γραμματικής θα αποδεικνυόταν απλώς άσκηση ματαιότητας. Ο Β.Α. τονίζει επανειλημμένα, κάποτε επιμένοντας μονότονα, ότι η ρίζα τής παρανόησης έγκειται στην ατελή αντίληψη της διαφοράς μεταξύ προφοράς και γραφής, φθόγγου και γράμματος.

[...]

Μερικές από τις ευστοχότερες δηλώσεις που περιέχονται στο βιβλίο προσφέρουν τροφή για ώριμη σκέψη. Σε αυτές ανήκει ότι «η γλώσσα είναι υπόθεση της γλωσσικής κοινότητας, αλλά η ακριβής περιγραφή της αποτελεί υπόθεση του γλωσσολόγου» (σ. 63). Προσυπογράφει κανείς την επισήμανση του συγγραφέα, ότι σε σχέση με τη φωνητική περιγραφή «επικρίνεται η γραμματική γι’ αυτό ακριβώς για το οποίο έπρεπε να επαινείται» (σ. 47), καθώς και ότι οι επικριτές της καταφεύγουν συστηματικά σε «δογματικές αποφάνσεις και λεκτικές ακρότητες» (σ. 37). Δύσκολα θα διαφωνήσει κάποιος με τη θλιβερή πραγματικότητα ότι «ο φανατικός δεν ενδιαφέρεται για την αλήθεια, συνήθως μάλιστα δεν λαμβάνει καν υπόψη του τον αντίλογο» (σ. 108).

[...]

Ο Β.Α. αγγίζει με θάρρος πραγματικές ελλείψεις τού σύγχρονου πνευματικού βίου, όταν εισηγείται την αξιολόγηση των εκπαιδευτικών, την ανάπτυξη κριτικής σκέψης ως διδακτικό στόχο, αλλά και όταν παρουσιάζει την αξιόλογη πρόταση να ανατίθενται στους φοιτητές εργασίες σχετικές με την κατάρριψη της κινδυνολογικής ρητορείας και των παραγλωσσολογικών μύθων. Ενισχύοντας τις παραπάνω σκέψεις θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ότι σε αυτό μπορεί να συμβάλει η διδασκαλία στοιχείων ιστορικής γραμματικής και ιστορίας τού γλωσσικού ζητήματος. Δύσκολα όμως θα αναπτυχθεί κριτική συνείδηση σε σχέση με τη γλώσσα και τον πολιτισμό, αν η διδασκαλία τής αρχαίας λογοτεχνίας και ιστορίας δεν γίνεται με τρόπο που να βοηθεί τους μαθητές να διακρίνουν την αρχαιογνωσία από την αρχαιολατρία.


----------

